# AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + MSI X470 Gaming Plus Max Passende RAM ?



## Patjutzu (28. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen ich möchte mir demnächst ein neues System aufbauen.

Geplant ist:

CPU : AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Mainboards : MSI X470 Gaming Plus Max

Dazu suche ich passende RAM wenn möglich RGB RAM’s
Angeguckt habe ich mir mal folgende aber ich weiß nicht, ob die besonders Kompatibel sind und hoffe hier kann mir einer dazu Helfen.

G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZRX)
https://geizhals.de/g-skill-trident-z-rgb-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-3200c16d-16gtzrx-a1816228.html

Kingston HyperX Fury RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18 (HX432C16FB3AK2/16)
https://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx-fury-rgb-dimm-kit-16gb-hx432c16fb3ak2-16-a2117272.html?hloc=de

Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMW16GX4M2Z3200C16)
https://geizhals.de/corsair-vengean...16gb-cmw16gx4m2z3200c16-a2146407.html?hloc=de

Zum Verständniss mir ist es nicht Mega wichtig das man sie übertakten kann wenn es jedoch möglich ist wäre es nen + dazu.
Aber Kompatibilität steht ganz klar an 1. stelle.


Nun bin ich auf eure meinungen gespannt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2020)

Also, das Trident Z ist extra für Ryzen "konzipiert", das soll also auf jeden Fall laufen. Es gibt da auch eine "neo"-Version, Du kannst dann auch direkt die 3600MHz-Version nehmen https://geizhals.de/g-skill-trident-z-neo-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-3600c16d-16gtznc-a2099454.html


----------



## Patjutzu (30. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das Trident Z ist extra für Ryzen "konzipiert", das soll also auf jeden Fall laufen. Es gibt da auch eine "neo"-Version, Du kannst dann auch direkt die 3600MHz-Version nehmen https://geizhals.de/g-skill-trident-z-neo-dimm-kit-16gb-f4-3600c16d-16gtznc-a2099454.html



Danke


----------

